# Pictures of Lucy (lots of pictures)



## Pempikl (Mar 25, 2008)

This is my newest horse, Lucy. I've had her less than a month, and while she's still skinny from when I got her, she's gaining her weight slowly and steadily. I took some pictures of her and my friend while my friend was out.

Enjoy!


----------



## thisisit (Mar 28, 2008)

She looks sooo sweet!!! Congratulations on getting her!


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

I love those first videos- very cute!


----------

